# Thoughts on the new Beretta M9/A2...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm thinking about the new Beretta 92/A1. This one is built in Italy. Retails around $700 bucks. Comes with three 17 round magazines.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The way things are going right now you'll be lucky to find anything. How long that will continue for is anyone's guess? Especially with the election coming up. God forbid that Biden gets elected and the Republicans lose control of the senate. If so we may be witnessing a run on guns and ammo the likes of which we haven't seen since the black militant was elected. Maybe worse as Biden has promised to reinstate an assault weapons and high capacity magazine ban.

I bought these two this summer not that I needed them but they were the only one's available. Strictly an impulse buy. But because of fire restrictions I haven't been able to try them out. Ammo is in short supply too.

If you really are interested in buying it? I'd be heading my ass off to whomever is selling it ASAP before someone else grabs it. I paid $849 for the M9A3 and $649 for the M9A1 Compact.

I swapped out the controls between my old 92FS Inox and the M9A1 Compact. Polished the flats on the slide with 320 wet or dry and the barrel to a mirror like finish up to 2000.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I see a Wilson mag release on that one. So, I’m guessing used, but appears to be light use.

Decent pistols though, and I dig Berettas so, I’d say go for it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Slugo said:


> I'm thinking about the new Beretta 92/A1. This one is built in Italy. Retails around $700 bucks. Comes with three 17 round magazines.
> View attachment 18968


If you have the money, why not?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned a few of that model over the years. Good gun.


----------



## CMB (Dec 3, 2020)

Bears4deblife89 said:


> anybody know a site that has them in stock?


I found all 3 of our new pistols by just doing a search for the model I'm after.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'll never sell any of my 92s. Period. The only one I ever sold was a single stack with a 10 round mag. Maybe CA compliant? Made me sick to look at that gun. It was the stainless with black grips. Beautiful gun...but 10rds.


----------



## ThatPunkGirl (Feb 22, 2021)

Slugo said:


> I'm thinking about the new Beretta 92/A1. This one is built in Italy. Retails around $700 bucks. Comes with three 17 round magazines.
> View attachment 18968


Can you put a scope on a firearm as small as this or are they only for bigger firearms?


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

You can but it would be for very specific circumstances like a competition. The slide cycling will beat it to death if you put it on top so you need a special mount that attaches to the frame with arms that reach over the top. The fact that you are asking tells me you aren't one of the people that would need or benefit from this (no insult intended). You can put a red dot on top but you need to read up on how to mount it(assuming your slide is already milled). It involves a few things but it's not a huge deal. Another option would be putting a laser on your accessory rail. This is the fastest, cheapest way to quickly improve target acquisition but comes with it's own advantages/disadvantages. Feel free to ask a more specific question if you have one. If I can't answer it, someone here can.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ThatPunkGirl said:


> Can you put a scope on a firearm as small as this or are they only for bigger firearms?


There's a variety of ways to do it.

Typically speaking "scopes" are optics consisting of a tube and lenses that offer magnification.

I've seen "smallish" handguns fitted with scopes, mostly revolvers used for hunting.

Some semi-auto pistols can be fitted with scope mounts that will allow for them to be mounted over the slide, typically this was done with nonmagnified or 1X red dot sights but it can be done with pistol scopes as well, this was a big thing in movies and bullseye, USPSA, & IPSC competitions.

Currently, we're seeing lots of micro red dot sights or MRDS are being attached directly to slides in guns for carry like the Glock MOS. While not a scope, it is an optical device which is often labeled as a scope.

There's a variety of options available for this, and some very small guns can be equipped with them.












































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

